# We all come in all shape and form



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry have to vent, but I honestly found a lot of people out there, including the Chihuahua owners can be so ignorant and narrow minded. I have 6 Chihuahuas and they are all in different sizes. I have one boy which is 9lbs in weight while the rest are 3 - 4 lbs. (Harmonee is towards to the skinny size and she weights only 2.3lbs, we and our vet have been trying to work on her weight for months)

Lately I got comment about Hamornee...like "what do you feed your dog to have such long legs", ""Wow, how come she has such long legs", "OMG, your chihuahua looks very different", "How come she is so skinny, do you feed your dog?"

I have to say, my Chihuahuas might not be the Champion of whatever these International Dog show, but they are all well loved and cared dogs. We love Harmonee just as much as the other Chis even she might be taller or thinner, wish people just accept the fact, each dog is different. And have to say, Harmonee's parents are tall and lean, so the genetic also counts. Wish people think before you speak, if there's nothing nice to say, don't say it. :foxes15:

I am sorry I have to say Harmonee is pretty inside and out to me and a lot of my friends who have met her, including her vet. My vet has in fact treated Harmonee for fractured front legs for the last 6 weeks and he fell in love with her. 










You can see 3 of my girls celebrated their birthday this past weekend, and Harmonee is taller than the other 2 girls. 









PS I have ignored the comment, but it doesn't mean it doesn't get me and it hurts.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

They are all beautiful dogs, I don't see why anyone would say that.How rude.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I understand 100% I get crazy comments all the time too as most thing my two are mini pins. Even my hound Gibbs has gotten comments about his ears being shorter than normal and he must have beagle in him. Nope i have his papers since I work with the rescue I got him from and he is 100% basset.


----------



## BuddyAnLadyBug (Aug 13, 2012)

People are very rude!! >:/ They are all beautiful! <3 You know you take care of her & love her, so just let all the comments not bother you, I'm sorry people are so rude. 

~Erica~


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

People are just ignorant. And rude! We get asked all the time what breed Harley is.
Harmonee is very pretty, as are the other two. (Krystal and Priscilla?) I LOVE their birthday cakes!
Next time someone asks why her legs are so long just say 'for the same reason your bum/nose (whatever applies) is so big!'


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Perhaps they didn't mean it as a bad thing so didn't realise it was rude? I think she's beautiful, I love the little markings over her face and she certainly doesn't look like you don't feed her even if she is lean. People just don't like anything that I'd different from the norm. People are just ignorant.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

lol @ Stella. Yes the other 2 are Krystal and Priscilla, they are not related but yet they share the same birthday on Sunday. 

You know when people comment like this, I do sometimes question myself if they see all of us human in colour and wonder if they are very discriminated. All mine have papers and they are 100% Chis, so I don't know why some people just cannot accept. I know I am not the only one people would throw comment like this to me as I have read posts of other posters who have nasty comment too.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

She is GORGEOUS!  Just tell them she's got model legs!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Unfortunately people do this to other people too saying things like "Why is your baby so fat?" or "How come she is so tiny" or "How come he/she isnt walking talking etc yet?" Your girl has very long legs indeed but to be admired, not sneered at!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe people are just curious because her long legs are not the norm, but that doesn't make her any less beautiful. But people asking if you feed your dog is very rude and I would be very offended by that. Some people just really don't know how to keep their thoughts to themselves. Don't let morons like that get to you. Harmonee is a beautiful lady.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

We recently adopted a 5 year old, he is the companion to our soon to be 1 year old (well I am telling a bit of a white lie, because he is my sidekick, my right hand man and I am totally over the moon about him... but I try to be cool and act as if he is Rio's friend, which I truly want him to be, but words cannot express how I love this little man!)

That being said if I were to be totally 100% honest, he is not the most handsome Chi coming down the Pike ~ his ears go wonky ~ One up, one down ~ looks like he is wearing a fedora (we call him fedorable), longer muzzle, snaggle-tooth & can look meaner than catchit (that's an expression here) He gives stink eye like no other animal I have ever been around. There is honestly more "wrong" with him, than correct by chihuahua standards. I swear to God though in my head and my heart he is totally gorgeous & I love him madly! He's healthy so his "faults" to this point do not stand in the way of that and I wouldn't change a thing in the world about him. He is bite size right size and totally snuggable! He's everything a person could want and then some for their right-hand man!

You could stack the most pristine Chi in the world in front of me & have Caesar standing there beside Mr. or Ms. Pristine giving me the ole stink eye & there is no way in this world and no amount of money that could temp me from picking him. Even after just this short amount of time I am crazy about him & his flaws & I love him to bits!

I don't care what others say about him if they do... because what he lacks in standard, he more than makes up for in personality and he is totally cool and was so needed in our home. I have found at all times when someone pops off about something like that ~ it's an internal issue with themselves so I try and pay it no mind. Although I am not opposed to letting someone know what and where the bear did in the buckwheat. I never feel like I owe anyone an explanation about things, especially when they are speaking out their backside. I know when I walk him others might look and think a few things, but I am really proud, after everything he has been through and he had one of the roughest starts an animal can have and survive ~ that even with that he trusts me and we're buddies. So I definitely have one up on the person looking down their nose at him ~ because he's cooler than they could ever imagine but because of their shortcomings & snobbery they'll never be in on our little secret~ & that's their loss!

Sometimes you just have to realize people are A _ _ H _ _ _ S and not let them inside your head or in on your little secret. She's gorgeous!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

I've gotten questions about if I feed Zeus or not. He is quite thin but I feed him. He just doesn't keep it on. :\ It is offensive, not only to your pet but also to the owner being accused of not taking care of their chi. He is healthy and vet checked so he is just thin. Different body shapes for different chis!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

DKT113 said:


> We recently adopted a 5 year old, he is the companion to our soon to be 1 year old (well I am telling a bit of a white lie, because he is my sidekick, my right hand man and I am totally over the moon about him... but I try to be cool and act as if he is Rio's friend, which I truly want him to be, but words cannot express how I love this little man!)
> 
> That being said if I were to be totally 100% honest, he is not the most handsome Chi coming down the Pike ~ his ears go wonky ~ One up, one down ~ looks like he is wearing a fedora (we call him fedorable), longer muzzle, snaggle-tooth & can look meaner than catchit (that's an expression here) He gives stink eye like no other animal I have ever been around. There is honestly more "wrong" with him, than correct by chihuahua standards. I swear to God though in my head and my heart he is totally gorgeous & I love him madly! He's healthy so his "faults" to this point do not stand in the way of that and I wouldn't change a thing in the world about him. He is bite size right size and totally snuggable! He's everything a person could want and then some for their right-hand man!
> 
> ...




Oh how I LOVE this post! Good stuff! 


And yes I agree with everyone here, Harmonee is very pretty.
Someone brilliant once told me "Just because a dog is not up 
to standard, does not mean they are not beautiful". 

I myself have rescued dogs, all 4 are flawed look wise, but baby
let me tell you, all 4 are EXCEPTIONAL pets, that I would not trade 
for the world. To me, they are all stunning, because their loving 
& devoted personalities shine right through.


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the comments...they are beautiful!!

I had one girl randomly come towards Isis and say ''Oh she isnt full chihuahua is she.'' Not a question....a statement...I was just like yh actually she is purebred!

People that know chihuahuas and see her can see she's fully chi...silly girl...Just brush it off...ignorance is too common these days - I don't know what they expect TBH LOL!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I totally understand and wish some people wouldn't open their mouth. 

My mother in law told me right after we got Emmie that she is much cuter than Bailey. I got so mad, it's like telling her that one of her children are cuter than the other. Some people just don't get that our pets are our children!!

You pups are all gorgeous!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for the nice comment. No matter what, my dogs are beautiful in my eyes. And I have to say even I am mainly a lurker on here, I have seen you guys Chis too and to me they are beautiful and they have personalities of their own.

If I am right, even in the show ring, they only have the weight limit but never say if the Chi is taller cannot enter the show. 

I know people can be curious, but sometimes in cases like this, it's better to keep that curiosity to themselves.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Great job posing them for the group photo. I personally love the long legs!


----------



## Tsherrodd (Aug 14, 2012)

She is beautiful as the rest, just ignore the ifnorant


Tina sherrodd


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with Heather, Tell them her legs are long because she models for CHI Magazine. I think shes beautiful and as long as you love her it doesnt matter what other people think, but i do realize comments can hurt. I really think most people just dont think before they speak and are not aware that its rude.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

A flower garden is beautiful because of the variety of blooms. I think we should enjoy variety in the appearance of all living things. Your girl is lovely and some people are just rude! She probably thinks they look funny too.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> A flower garden is beautiful because of the variety of blooms. I think we should enjoy variety in the appearance of all living things. Your girl is lovely and some people are just rude! She probably thinks they look funny too.


Well said!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

People have different ideas of what a chihuahua looks like. Lucky for us, we have a huge variety of "looks" to pick from. I adore the little 3 pound, short legged chihuahuas, however my heart belongs to an "over size" 10 pound darling with long legs. It really is not the package, it is the soul of our beloved pets that we love. Your girl is adorable.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

felix93 said:


> ...I have 6 Chihuahuas ...



I'd LOVE to see your other Chis as well, if you get a chance to post pics.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Your girls are beautiful, all of them! If people don't like the look of a Chi with long legs then they don't have to get that type of Chi themselves but they should respect the fact that you're giving this lovely little girl a wonderful home and that she gives you plenty of love and affection in return. Not every dog is made to standard but that doesn't stop them from being beautiful in their own unique way. 

My Chloe has a quite a long muzzle and really big protruding eyes but she is still beautiful to my hubby and I and has the best personality and temperament out of all my dogs. She is super loving, extremely obedient and is great with my 4 year old niece. Hubby and I fight over who gets to have Chloe each night on the couch because she is the best cuddler and will just sit there and snuggle into you unlike the boys who are up and down ever 5 mins looking for a toy - she is an angel and I wouldn't trade her for anything


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww She's beautiful. I, too, have a long legged chi, Gonzo. I call him my spider dog. I have 11 pure bred chis and they are all different sizes and shapes. Don't let them get you down, your crew is very pretty. 
Gonzo


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I think she has the prettiest face I've ever seen when I was growing up I was very skinny and tall and had long legs and bony knees and I got teased so badly. Everybody's different and if we just learned to accept people and animals for what they are this world would be a much better place I was raised if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all.


----------



## judyou (Aug 5, 2012)

Am sick and tired of people's comments! Your little one is gorgeous!
I'm always being asked which one of my two dogs are my favourite - as if you can love one more than the other!
My chi jumped up on a lady's lap while I was sitting next to her on the beach and I couldn't believe my eyes when she roughly shoved her down saying "I don't like chihuahuas"!!! 
Needless to say she's not on my Christmas card list any more!!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I have to agree people are not use to normal. I can understand asking about the legs but the feeding, thats rude. I agree tell them shes a model for a Chi magazine. I get all the time if Daisy is mixed with Pom. I smile say nope shes full chi and one of my baby girls.

Its hard being different, I have an unusual name and a very large bosom (fingers crosssed for a reduction next year) and all through school I got called names and after school and even now I get asked if I'm a stripper, a prostitute, or porn actor. My husband has even been asked that when hes told them my name. He won't tell people my name till hes got to know them :roll: Or the other favorite is your name "REALLY" that. 

So ignore them and just marvel at her beauty. Hugs!


----------



## MamaTank (Jul 22, 2012)

Your babies are absolutely beautiful! Don't let anyone tell you differently. People are rude in general. I have had people make awful comments about my Pit Bull--( ex. her head is too small! She looks mean- she'll eat your kids!) and about my Poodle-- mostly about his UNdocked natural tail -_- 
Brush them off and love your babies


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for all your kind words. I am or should say I was annoyed because the comments are from Chihuahuas owners.

Pam, I love your Chi, Gonzo. I think he is beautiful 



~LS~ said:


> I'd LOVE to see your other Chis as well, if you get a chance to post pics.


So LS, you asked for the pictures you got them. 

Here is my pack. They have in fact done quite a handful of professional photos shoot and also doing the local canine modelling. So I don't have many photos of them NOT dressed. 

Here are the 5 Chis without Ethan as the photo was taken last Christmas at home









And here are their individual
Tobias (lol thought you might like to see him on the bike)









Krystal









Priscilla









Bonnie









Harmonee









Last but not least is Ethan who is 4 1/2 months old









All of them except Tobias are long haired Chi.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

All of your Chis are BEAUTIFUL! Those are fantastic pictures. LOL at the picture of Tobias on his motorcycle. How on earth did you get him to hold still for that?!?!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

All of you chihuahuas are beautiful! I have 3 and all 3 look different,eat different and have different attitudes.I could describe each one like kids.so different.But thats what makes it more fun,they are different from each other!


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you 



LittleGemma said:


> All of your Chis are BEAUTIFUL! Those are fantastic pictures. LOL at the picture of Tobias on his motorcycle. How on earth did you get him to hold still for that?!?!


All mine have done and are still doing professional photo shoot. So they are pretty much used to all sort of pose even doing at home. I got them trained when they were very young, more or less since the day they arrived to my home and just took lots of pictures to get them enjoy photos taken first and gradually get them pose sitting etc. I have photos of them skate boarding, posing in children cars etc. crazy eh?


----------



## Tsherrodd (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi. Your dog is known as a deer chihuahua. AKC doesn't recognize this type. They are slightly larger with long legs. I had one once and she was wonderful dog. Look it up and you will find more about them, but they are still full blooded no doubt chihuahuas and are just as beautiful as any other. Smart too! 


Tina sherrodd


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww thank you for posting pics! What a bunch of cutie pies you have! :love2: All 6 are lovely.
Bonnie stole my heart, I think it's because something about her reminds me of my Chanel.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Aww thank you for posting pics! What a bunch of cutie pies you have! :love2: All 6 are lovely.
> Bonnie stole my heart, I think it's because something about her reminds me of my Chanel.


Thank you. 

Bonnie is the most quiet Chis I have ever own. My family always have Chihuahuas, and we have them as pets since my Grandparents generation. Bonnie is only 1 1/2 years old but I think I only heard her bark for a handful of times, she doesn't even bark when the door bell rang although she would run to the door and have a look. However she would bark for anything if the furniture has moved or just not in the right place.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chanel is very quiet too. Bella was a barker, but we have and are still 
working on it, she is doing much better, only barks when someone knocks.

Do you have any other pets besides your Chis?


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I have 3 more dogs other than 6 Chis, and then cats, tortoises, chickens, skunks and an iguana too.

We are doing the rescue and fostering, so got animals come in and go. Here it's like a menagerie and if it's babies season, we have more animals.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow, good for you. You live with a partner or your parents? I take it everyone is involved in rescuing, since you say "we"? Group effort. That's really cool.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Oh wow, good for you. You live with a partner or your parents? I take it everyone is involved in rescuing, since you say "we"? Group effort. That's really cool.



I live with my parents. My Mum is doing part time reptile rescue (her second job) but usually we have reptiles and small furries coming in. Yes it has to be group effort with the zoo. lol


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

they are all beautiful babies, great pics Thank You for sharing


----------

